# Bought a 2012 Beetle Last Week - How do I get VW to buy it Back



## BenFord (Jul 29, 2012)

I bought a new 2012 Beetle last week, and cannot believe the quality issues with this car. I know first year, but I got a first year other cars and none were like this, NONE Period. 

Both my windows will not work properly, paint issues, my front bumper is starting to peel on the edge. Leather seat stitching and fit are bad. Rattles in the hatch. 

Most of the exterior black rubber trim around the windows are like 6 different shades. Some interior trim is loose. on and on 

One of the struts that hold the rear hatch is totally loose and rattles 

*Any help would be appreciated.* I really do not want this car, this is the first time this has happened to me and I an not a younger person anymore.


----------



## Chunk329 (Dec 12, 2011)

Go to the dealership and conplain. Have you tried that yet?


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

There are members who have issues with their cars as well, but have been able to work with their dealers and VWOA. 

Please search and get familiar with your state's Lemon Laws. 

Good luck :beer:


----------



## BenFord (Jul 29, 2012)

Chunk329 said:


> Go to the dealership and conplain. Have you tried that yet?


 Till I was blue, now they won't return my calls. It'S like they know, but don't want to help. 

I just noticed that the drivers door panel rattles LIKE CRAZY. THIS CAR HAS LESS THAT 100 MILES. 


i have owned many VW's about 10 or 12 in the many years on earth, this one is the pits.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd make sure to call VW HQ at 1-800-822-8987 and have them set up a file concerning 
your problems. Once you've given VW three attempts at correcting the problems, and they 
haven't succeeded, you should be able to return the car under the 'Lemon Law'.


----------



## BenFord (Jul 29, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> I'd make sure to call VW HQ at 1-800-822-8987 and have them set up a file concerning
> your problems. Once you've given VW three attempts at correcting the problems, and they
> haven't succeeded, you should be able to return the car under the 'Lemon Law'.


 Thank you much appreciated. I am going to post some pictures in the next few days


----------



## Mdanner423 (Jul 20, 2012)

First, file a written letter to Volkswagen of America outlying the problems. Then, start setting up appointments. Depending on your state, the requirements vary. I set up 4 appointments at my local dealer for repairs they said they couldn't fix. Just to walk in, get eyes rolled at, and walk out with a paper showing what they tried to fix and that they couldn't. I even booked 2 appointments for the same day. 

Volkswagen will respond to your written letter, also file a complaint with your state's department of justice or whoever handles the lemon law in your state. 

The 2012 Beetle is a Lemon. Volkswagen has bought back others, and will, buy yours back. They will give you the run around, they will offer you other stuff, but if you want it, the buy back will be yours.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

BenFord said:


> Thank you much appreciated. I am going to post some pictures in the next few days


 You go into the Dealer and start making a fussy right on the show room floor! Has always worked for me!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

VW bought mine back. I had the same issues massive quality defects (paint, interior, windows, etc). Call VWOA and play the service visit game. Check out my thread (Aonarch's Beetke) in there is some good info. 

Ipad


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Welcome to the Love/Hate 2012 Beetle Club


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

sonic_va said:


> Welcome to the Love/Hate 2012 Beetle Club


 Looking at it I love it. Getting in it and driving it I want to burn it to the ground. :laugh:


----------



## Almostirish (Dec 19, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> Looking at it I love it. Getting in it and driving it I want to burn it to the ground. :laugh:


 Isn't that the truth!!! That's exactly how I felt! 

On another note, the Passat is doing well. I haven't had any issues yet. Can't wait to see your JSW! That was one of my alternate choices as well as the GLI.


----------



## sethdude (Jun 27, 2012)

jpitzer4 said:


> You go into the Dealer and start making a fussy right on the show room floor! Has always worked for me!


 Kind of a jerk move. You're misdirecting your frustration onto the sales staff, who probably aren't even aware of the issues, or are powerless to do anything to fix them. If you blow a new car sale out of the showroom with your antics, you may have just cost that salesman his mortgage payment. For what? So the service department will notice that you're angry? 

What you need to do is go talk to the service manager, or call VWoA. No offense, but getting loud and obnoxious in the sales department is a bit childish and excessive.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

I don't think I've ever seen so many people buy a car and complain that they want VW to buy it back at the very first, tiny, minor issue. 

They ain't buying it back. The lemon law process to get a manufacturer to buy back a vehicle is a long, long, arduous process. You can't just go "Eh **** it I don't want it take it back."


----------



## sethdude (Jun 27, 2012)

My car has window issues. The paint is peeling on the rear bumper. And it had a bad speaker replaced. But, I bought a first-model-year car, so I'm patient about it. Before demanding that VW buy it back, you should give them the chance to make it right. If they can't, then you can talk buyback.


----------



## smpeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Aside from the window issue, my car is close to problem-free and most importantly... I love driving it. The 2.0 turbo with the DSG transmission is awesome. 

I can't help think those who are so unhappy opted for the 2.5 engine.  

I had a 1998 New Beetle (first year for that car). These problems are nothing compared to that model year. 

It's a hassle. Windows can be fixed, bumpers can be painted/replaced by any good body shop. Life will go on.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

puma1552 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen so many people buy a car and complain that they want VW to buy it back at the very first, tiny, minor issue.
> 
> They ain't buying it back. The lemon law process to get a manufacturer to buy back a vehicle is a long, long, arduous process. You can't just go "Eh **** it I don't want it take it back."


 Two people in this thread have already had theirs bought back. You completely understated what some owners have gone through. VW's average for defects on a new car is 1.24. I had 13 defects and then the service department created two more. 

13 issues including power windows, transmission, and the electrical system are not tiny issues. The OP just named off several fairly large issues, one of which has no fix. Pretty pathetic. Did VW not do any R&D or quality testing?


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

smpeck said:


> Aside from the window issue, my car is close to problem-free and most importantly... I love driving it. The 2.0 turbo with the DSG transmission is awesome.
> 
> I can't help think those who are so unhappy opted for the 2.5 engine.
> 
> ...


 My wife's has the 2.5. Only issue is the window. And that is minor. Only messes up every now and then. Sucks so many are having issues. We really enjoy ours


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

jwcardy said:


> My wife's has the 2.5. Only issue is the window. And that is minor. Only messes up every now and then. Sucks so many are having issues. We really enjoy ours


 Me too, but still sucks. Love my car.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I think the windows not functioning correctly on a brand-new car isn't a minor thing at all. On top of other flaws. You guys are spending quite a bit of your earnings on this vehicle so you should get what you pay for. I've been loyal to VWs for quite some time now so seeing these quality control issues is quite disheartening.


----------



## Linda444 (Aug 8, 2012)

You should absolutely get your money back. After researching this window issue online, I found that this has been a KNOWN ISSUE since November of 2011. And there is STILL NO FIX. 

It's definitely sh*tty of the sales people to lie about it. They lied to me to, even when there was an issue with the window when i picked it up! It was stupid of me to take this car, but the mechanic gave me a BS story about the sensor, etc etc. 

They should recall all these cars until they have a fix. 

My window will not shut and it's already been rained on inside once. They offered me another 2012 beetle with the warning that the window may break on that one too. It's an unacceptable issue. 
As much as I LOVE this car and the way it drives, I'm not taking another one. 
I think I'm getting a GTI instead.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm sorry but anyone who listens to a salesperson these days is an idiot anyway. You should have done your own research before buying. Not defending VW here, just can't believe people still trust salesman.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Linda444 said:


> You should absolutely get your money back. After researching this window issue online, I found that this has been a KNOWN ISSUE since November of 2011. And there is STILL NO FIX.
> 
> It's definitely sh*tty of the sales people to lie about it. They lied to me to, even when there was an issue with the window when i picked it up! It was stupid of me to take this car, but the mechanic gave me a BS story about the sensor, etc etc.
> 
> ...


 A coworker of mine who loves Beetles more than I do is trading in hers for a GTI too. I'm thinking my next car might be a MK7 GTI when it comes out depending how the Beetle is acting at the time


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

When I bought mine in November and the guy was showing me the car, I remember saying as the windows went down before opening the door "that will be the first thing to break." Looks like I was right.


----------



## calcalgreen (Oct 25, 2012)

*vw2012 beetle*

My car having same problems with you and i have filed the lemon law with my lawyer and wondering how soon does it take for VW headquarter to pay you back the money? do they pay everything back? I hate this car so much nothing work.
Thank you


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

calcalgreen said:


> My car having same problems with you and i have filed the lemon law with my lawyer and wondering how soon does it take for VW headquarter to pay you back the money? do they pay everything back? I hate this car so much nothing work.
> Thank you


There is a repair for the windows. Contact VW's customer care line and ask them to give you a case number for your issues. This could speed up the repairs being completed. 

If I understand things, there is no set 'buy back' program; each case is handled indidually. The very few people here have each had a different experience. 

Side note: can you be more specific about the issues you are having? Is it JUST the windows, or something more?


----------



## commander919 (Sep 24, 2012)

The lemon process for me took about two months of going back and forth between the lawyer and corporate. It's not a fun process, but is better than keeping the car. VW will probably try and make a settlement with you instead of buying the car back...seems even they don't want the things lol. Good luck, get a good lawyer!


----------



## Jetta-George (Jun 18, 2004)

Almostirish said:


> Isn't that the truth!!! That's exactly how I felt!
> 
> On another note, the Passat is doing well. I haven't had any issues yet. Can't wait to see your JSW! That was one of my alternate choices as well as the GLI.


Not true my 12 b7 is a lemon on the other hand my 12 beetle has no issues other than the common window motor, I'm opposite of you go figure :screwy:

I think it comes down to assembly to be honest late in the day even worse on friday and your screwed. I was in a non-vw owned rental B7 with 10k miles early build and it was crap I can feel the car was loose the trans was lazy and engine didn't pull strong wasted gas lots of rattles. It was due for an oil change so I was put in another one this one was a late build with the flat edge mirrors 6k miles on the clock this one feels a lot tighter like a different car altogether so there goes global build standardization theory out the window. The engine pulls strong better fuel economy trans is tight as well as the body. Took it out for a good flogging to compare no rattles everything was tight and solid again car feels different altogether. The first rental I drove for about a month and this new one for about 2wks so its a long term impression I got from both. I think being a late build had something to do with it considering all 1st year production cars have issues so perhaps regarding the beetle this thread should specify if were talking 12's or 13 beetles with problems?


Love/Hate thread is an accurate description after 9 VW's over the years I'm out no more...


----------



## MelindaJBZ (Dec 21, 2012)

*Problems ask for buy back or bargin with them*

I just put my deposit down on a 2013 Beetle TDI with sunroof. If I had that list of minor problems I would be asking for another car or to extend my waranty period. Actually striking a extended waranty bargin would probely be the best deal. Eventually they will fix all these anoyances and then you will have years of worry free driving ahead of you knowing if something else does break its not your responibility to fix it and shell out cash.


----------

